# help! one of my goat's horns got ripped off!



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

I cane out this morning and part of my goats horn has been ripped off. It looks like she is down to only the core of the horn... Like the outer shell was peeled of. She doesnt appear to be in pain but the horn is all bloody! What do I do?!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Is this a young goat? Is it just the flaky outer shell peeling off? But the horn is still firmly attached to her head?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

In my young cashmere goats the horn has a flaky outer case that peels off to expose the hard horn. It's normal, but, I've never seen it bloody. Clean it off and see if she's bleeding from another place. If the bleeding stops and the horn is attached don't worry.


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

There was no active bleeding. I could find no signs of struggle aling the fence line but her outer shell never appeared flaky


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It's ok, it's normal, as long as there is no active bleeding it's fine. I freaked out the first time I saw it too. lol


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

How often does this happen? Shes 2. There is a little blood on the horn... Do you think she got caught and ripped it off? Will It grow back? Do I put anything on it?


----------



## jkstrozi (Mar 28, 2013)

That happened to one of my pygmies when he was very young. (His horn was much smaller, but it was the same thing -- outer shell ripped off.) 
I just cleaned it with soap and water and kept an eye on it for any bleeding or swelling around the base. I cleaned around the base of the horn when needed. It healed up just fine. Some people say they get a scur after that (somewhat twisted or "deformed" horn). My guy's horn kept growing just fine. Eventually (months later), the outside texture of the horn did finally end up looking the same as the other one. The horn continued to grow, but will always be shorter than the other


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Di is correct...it will heal...if she "peels" her horn often you might want to look into a mineral or Vit. deficiency...

I would wash any thick dried blood just so it dont draw flies...other wise she will be fine : )


----------



## jkstrozi (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, and I did spray some blu-kote on it. That protected it from flies and provided a bit of an outer covering. That raw "horn" can be pretty sensitive.


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------



## lorikaylee (Apr 25, 2013)

Did that help? My 10 year old pygmy ripped hers off today in the fence. She was bleeding quite a bit. Got a little vetrycin sprayed on. Blood everywhere. I know it had to hurt. One site said she would need surgery to remove it. I cant afford that. If it wont heal i will have to put her down. Looked like the pic above but was bleeding alot.


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Ya know... I really just left it alone. Shes new and doesn't really trust people too much so I just watched it. It still looks kinda bad and was soft and very sensitive for Weeks. Still kinda touchy but she's not in pain and there is no infection Around the horn. Id say watch it closly and wait. It bleed When I missed with it. I've been told it will grow back. Doesn't look like it it but we will see


----------



## lorikaylee (Apr 25, 2013)

Finally got it to stop bleeding after almost 24 hours. Gave her a vitamin k shot tetnus, and penicillin. Put some blood stop powder on. Will try blukot tomorrow. Her head is covered in blood. Im hoping she will get over this and not get an infection. She is a great pet, I love her. Have had her for 10 years. Helped bring her into this world.
I will check back here and see if your goat grows its horn back. Dont know how they can tho. Maybe it just tuffens up like a calous or something.


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

That's what i'm thinking. Poor girl. Let me know how she's doing


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

lorikaylee said:


> Did that help? My 10 year old pygmy ripped hers off today in the fence. She was bleeding quite a bit. Got a little vetrycin sprayed on. Blood everywhere. I know it had to hurt. One site said she would need surgery to remove it. I cant afford that. If it wont heal i will have to put her down. Looked like the pic above but was bleeding alot.


Omgosh, how is she doing today? When my Cashmere doe torn her horn off in the fence, my Vet cut the part that was still attached, off and used a disbudding iron to cauterize the "hole". Is the horn still attached? Is it broken at the base? Any horn that is bleeding can be cauterized to stop the bleeding. In this case, the horn will not grow back, I called her my "unihorn". lol.

If it's broken farther up, it will still grow. When the other horn gets to it's mature length, the shorter horn may "catch up" or not. You could do some "aesthetic" contouring to make it look better.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That happened to a young buckling of mine last fall. He was fighting with another goat and it was knocked right off. It was nasty looking but didn't seem to bother him and I just kept an eye on it for any infection or anything. The horn cover grew right back over the stub and it looked the same as the other one.


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

This happened to one of my does a couple years ago. She had her head stuck in at stock panel and panicked. 
I put blood stop powder on it because it was bleeding. Then kept it coated with Blu-Kote until the outside dried enough I that there was no danger of flies.
Here is a link to a picture of her right after it happened.https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...55486769.65272.244288168970061&type=3&theater

And a picture of it four months later. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...55486769.65272.244288168970061&type=3&theater


----------



## lorikaylee (Apr 25, 2013)

She didnt eat this morning, but ate good this evening. It looked alot like that picture but it is a little bigger, might be because she is 10 years old. She bled way more, but didnt have blood stop at first. Hoping to keep it from getting an infection. Should I use a water bottle and try to get the blood stop powder off, or just put the blue kot on over it..? How long do you think you used it? I know it had to hurt her so bad. Just want her better, she is a very sweet girl. Does anyone know about how long pygmys live? Thanks for all the imput it has eased my mind some.


----------



## lorikaylee (Apr 25, 2013)

Di said:


> Omgosh, how is she doing today? When my Cashmere doe torn her horn off in the fence, my Vet cut the part that was still attached, off and used a disbudding iron to cauterize the "hole". Is the horn still attached? Is it broken at the base? Any horn that is bleeding can be cauterized to stop the bleeding. In this case, the horn will not grow back, I called her my "unihorn". lol.
> 
> If it's broken farther up, it will still grow. When the other horn gets to it's mature length, the shorter horn may "catch up" or not. You could do some "aesthetic" contouring to make it look better.


The whole outside of her horn pulled off. It didnt break. Just exposed the core. Really horrible looking. She bled alot. Need to figure out how to clean all that blood off her head.


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't come back to this until today. I hope she is doing well.
I don't remember taking the blood stop powder off. I just spayed the blu-kote over what was left the next morning. I think I only used the blu-kote for a few days to a week, until the core was dried down a bit.
My doe would not let me near her head, because it was so sore, so it was really hard to even spray the blu-kote on. There was no cleaning her up, so the poor thing just had do be messy until it wore off. I could tell when it was starting to heal because she'd let me and the other goats close to her again.


----------



## lorikaylee (Apr 25, 2013)

Hope is doing much better now. Just kept the blukote sprayed on, as best I could she would run when I sprayed it. Looks good now, she is back to loving me again since Im not chasing her around with a spray bottle. Thanks for the information and concern from everyone. Dont know if it will grow back or not doesnt matter as long as she is ok.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Great to hear!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Lorikaylee

Feeling for you as I had the same thing happen. Horrible to watch isn't it! My 12 year old doe had it happen and since then I have debudded all my kids! Hope she gets better soon


----------

